# Got-cha plug questions



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

Your opinions on got-cha plug hook color, rusty hooks vs, clean, which to use depending on water clarity, which ones work best in your fishing area i.e. Hatteras to Oak Island. Topics generally discussed while pier fishing- are there really any definite answers?


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

I don't know much, but I'd certainly recommend new hooks over rusty ones. :fishing:


----------



## jamesvafisher (Jul 4, 2010)

If the hooks are rusty, your not gonna catch. Clean the plugs after usage


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

That's the reason I went to double hooks years ago. If they get rusty, and they always do, slide it off and replace it. Color wise, I've never seen any difference. I've spray painted them gold before. The lure gets washed along with the rod and reel.


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

Any opinions on color combinations that produce for you i.e. red head/white body/ gold hooks; red /white/ red; white/white/gold;red/chartreuse/gold. Are blues and smacks that selective or will they hit anything if the bite is on.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

If the bite is really on, they'll hit a pencil weight wrapped in aluminum foil. Or a pencil weight not wrapped in aluminum foil. Or a pencil weight wrapped in dark paper with "don't bite me, I'm poison!" written on it.


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

my 2c from my own limited experience, am no expert by any means: my favorite all around (blues or spanish) is red/orange head with either white or chartreuse body and SHINY gold hooks, spray them with WD-40 after every use and they will stay shiny, once they start to dull change them out (easy to rewire them, search for instructions on the forum). i only plug when it is very clear but if there is a little bit of grit in the water i like the chartreuse body better than the white. when i am going after spanish only i avoid red heads and use either white head w/pink body (my favorite) or light blue head/white body or all white (all with gold hooks). i never use a wire leader...i use 10lb power-pro w/an albright or alberto to 18" of 25lb fluoro w/mirrolure loop knot to the plug...i'm willing to risk bite offs from blues cuz i think the spanish hit better with a fluoro leader. also people only plug at the end, don't forget in the slough at high tide or right behind the breakers, have caught some very nice spanish in those locations.


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

also hstew what are you doing messing with gotcha plugs, thought u were a pomp fisherman??? although several years ago i saw a 5+lb pomp landed at the end of the jolly roger by a plug fisherman


----------



## JOrlick (Mar 20, 2011)

I put gold trebles on every got'cha I have when it comes time to replace'em. Red/Orange head/Chartruese body used to be my go-to Got'cha. Ive since switched to these:










Absolutely love'em.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Which ones are those?


----------



## JOrlick (Mar 20, 2011)

dudeondacouch said:


> Which ones are those?


I apologize on the late response, they're the Krystal Minnow by pole-kat lures. Local guy up in Southport, NC. mypolekat.com/Products.html


----------



## AKrichard (Jan 3, 2010)

I checked out the link for mypolekat, maybe somehow i missed it, but couldn't find the weight or length. Looks like something that needs to be tried up here in Alaska.


----------

